# When should I move my daughter onto lower fat milk and other dairy products?



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello,
My daughter is nearly 5 years old and still drinking full fat milk as advised when they are babies.  At what age is it advised that they move onto lower fat products as per healthy eating for adults ?
I did a search and couldn't find a similar question before on FF.
Thanks !
Bluebell xx


----------

